# Home based decorating questions??



## shunee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello. I would really like to start a home based cake decorating business. I have so many question and don't know where to start. I want to know if anyone know the steps to starting one? also i have another quesion regarding pets in home. I don't have one but my son wants a dog. I don't think food and pets mix..but does anyone own a pet in their home w/ there home base business. Will a food person even give ok to a person with a pet? I really would like some advice.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

In most places to my knowledge it isn't legal to just cook things in your home kitchen for sale, unless you have a separate dedicated kitchen that is approved for food production, and comply fully with whatever local rules there are. 

I don't know where you live, but if you're in the USA you can start with your state authorities to see what rules and requirements there are. or if you tell us where you are, perhaps someone can point you in the right direction or know what the requirements are in your locality.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

good advise.
Your local helath department will have all the info for you, usually w/o paying for a permit.
Sorry, just finished up reading your post. Contrary, to what most people think about sanitation, it is anything but common sense unless you have a science background. I do think the pet thing is a common senxe issue though.
good luck with your venture....
Don't let a commercial kitchen put a stop to your dream.
There are creative ways to get legal.
pan


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

there is a great website for home base cake decorators that will answer a lot of your questions and it's over at cakecentral.com.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I had looked into baking at home, and it isn't as hard as you might think. I'm in NH. There are restrictions, but since baked goods aren't as likely to kill someone as other products, they're not insurmountable.

Good luck!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I by NO means mean to be rude, but that is pretty far from the truth and somewhat of an antiquated thought that is hidden under the common sense thing. The list of what might hurt people in the baking and cake decorating business is quite extensive.
I wouldn't hesitate to say that 40-70% of homemakers would fail our States health test. Let's also keep in mind that over 90% of reported food borne illness occur in the home.
Lentil, I have the upmost respect for ya and I think NH is probably refering to the home base business that uses box mixes, but that still doesn't prevent them from makinf criticle errors in the handling and preperation of ingredients.
pan


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Panini, you have hit the nail squarely on it's head...Home food preparation in homes that cannot be monitored ( ie: where it's not lic ) is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves. I just don't want to bring all that here, since my objections, advice and warnings were deemed as negativity and I was "banned" from another forum:blush:

But I hear you and am with you on this..

I run into this ALL the time in my business and down here in Florida ALL the time.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Pan, actually, it's not all that hard to get a license in NH to bake out of your home and I don't think box mixes come into the equation. The health inspector and I had this discussion not too long ago. Mind you, I didn't try to get a license for that so haven't seen the regs. 

I agree with you that there's a lot of things that can hurt someone in the home with baking and decorating, but maybe NH doesn't know that yet.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing against the people that really care about their customers...I mean we all have to start someplace...my bone of contention is with people that try to juggle a food service business with undiciplined little fingers and paws.

I had a Cake decorating business in my home, I was lucky enough to have not put a garage in my home but had all the unfinished square footage. My kids knew on the penalty of death that they would be drawn and quartered if they dared to touch ANYTHING that I specifically did NOT tell them they could eat/have/touch.

I was able to do my cakes and candies at peace. I made a little bit of change to hire a baby sitter for a few hours a day to keep the kids busy upstairs, after school and before dinner so I could "finish" up.

Then back to my basement after bed time..lol

I realize that not everyone can be so lucky, but knowing what I know now...and the regulations here in Florida...I had to take a forced Hiatus from cakes for 6 years, until I could get legal.

Even if you are in NH, you still should investigate your options and some sanitation courses. 

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Risque, Shunee asked the original question. I work out of a commercial, licensed kitchen. Good info though!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, lol...I was "talking" to the original poster...made the mistake of attaching it to your post..:blush:


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here in Mich. you have be zoned commercial first by the city. This is before the health dept. will look at ya. The Serv Safe class I'm taking is taught by a health inspector. I have an odd setup in my house. The layout would allow a baking operation. That's why I have looked into it.

Mike


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I definately agree with other posts...you need to check your state, and your county requirements. I'm in Georgia, and it's nearly impossible to operate out of your home in my county, although I've been told other counties are more lenient. I'm pretty sure pets would be an issue, no matter where you are. It's annoying, but when you think of it from the consumers point of view it makes sense. People have different ideas of what's sanitary. We have friends who think nothing of having their cat walk across their kitchen counters and dogs who eat off plates on the floor. While we love these friends, it makes my toes curl to think about it.:crazy:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie, I'm so glad that you brought this up. I have a friend who posted about her love for her dogs and posted this photo:










Guess what Pastry Chef will NEVER eat at HER house!! lol

People think it's so cute to let their animals place their bottoms all over the place and their cats walk all over kitchen counters and tables. I have 3 cats and NONE of them are allowed in the kitchen while we are at home, but God only knows what they do when we are not there...so,

I do NOT bake from home. I use a sticky brush before I walk out of my house, I again use it before I get out of my car and I change my clothes ( shirt ) as soon as I get to work and I bleach ALL of my surfaces, but I STILL will NOT bake for ANYONE out of my home.

I am very PARANOID about someone coming to me saying they found pet hair in their cake!!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

*"Here in NH we can use a residential kitchen as long as the food doesn't need refrigeration. (We do have to have the kitchen inspected, licensed, water tested, etc.) I was able to legally start my business in my own home kitchen. Then a couple of months ago, we spent $6k to have our basement waterproofed and we built a little kitchen and office down there (another 6k or so I think). It's still a residential kitchen, but it's used exclusively for my business."
*

I was just poking around on the net and found the above quote on another site. So it would seem that NH requires a license for a residential kitchen to be used for business and it seems that refrigeration is the issue. I guess it would rule out cheesecakes, for example, but not cookies or cakes.

I hear the Vermont is very open to homebased businesses. It would be interesting to hear what thier regs are.


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I also have a cat who is not allowed on the counters or tables WHEN WE ARE AROUND...but I am absolutely positive that he just waits until we go out or to bed then has a little kitty party deliberately putting his paw on every surface he is restricted from :lol:!!!

But you also mentioned something that I hadn't thought about, Risque Cakes. While I have no intention of picking up my cat before I leave for work, there is obviously some cat hair around the house here and there which could end up on my clothes, therefore, in my shop, and possibly finally onto customers food (OK, it's a long shot, but I am a bit paranoid!). I had thought that aprons and hats would be sufficient at work, but is it necessary to have separate "work clothes" that only leave the bakery to be laundered? Or is that over the top??


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a bit over the top, but as I mentioned I have 3 cats ( used to have 4, my oldest one just passed away) So, I'm super paranoid to the point that they are actually lacking affection in the way of cuddles and hugs..lol

They are banished to the living room where I hardly have any time to sit and relax, but they are happy to have the run of the comfy couches and chairs.

I do what I must to work with absolute Peace of Mind and I still worry...but that's just me. 

I will not replace my pets as they are older pets and therefore have a littel better handle on the "pet" hair ( not be so over the top...lol)


----------

